# Peteypob 45tall ***Update*** 5/7/07(56K WARNING)



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Heres the TEK lighting pics:


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the items from ADG in Houston, well packed!!!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

45Gal under its leak test. Dontm ind the stuff in the background, thats future Goodwill donations! 





























Ill be keeping updates as soon as things move along.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

nice start!! how much you bought for the Tek and bulbs for it?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanx 

it totaled around $300 with shipping. I dont know if they are still offering but when i bought it they gave free the two GE 6700k bulbs. I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Teks, Aquasoil, powersand, old black wood, Woohoo!
Thanks for sharing the experience with ADG.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
I was iced in today due to horrible weather down here. Cars were covered with about 1/2" thick ice blanket and work was cancelled. So I decided to get started with paiting the background on this tank.

I used flat black oild based paint, 3" brush, and blue painters tape. I should have used a bigger brush but oh well.

Heres some pics of my winter day accomplishment. 
Supplies used
















laying out the painters tape on the edges and around the equipment to avoid a sloppy mess








Half wway through the job, i applied several coats with time to dry between them








The final product left to dry with painters tape still on it


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

This is a difficult size to scape. For all the planning, I hope you have some good plans for the scape design also. Front to back, you have only a comperable space to my 18 gallon tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Good old Texan ice. They cancel school around here if someone throws an ice cube outside.
I am going stir crazy locked in the house though!
I never tried a painted on background, it looks nice.


----------



## jasonp (Dec 18, 2006)

*Sucks no?*



dufus said:


> Good old Texan ice. They cancel school around here if someone throws an ice cube outside.
> I am going stir crazy locked in the house though!
> I never tried a painted on background, it looks nice.


Things are even shut down here in Uvalde. A little bit of ice and everyone down here loses their cool  
J


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steven: Right you are! I knew this the second I saw the tank. I had a 55gal with about the same width as this 45. I never really put too much efforts into the layout of that tank(55) but i managed pretty well with what i had. So with this one, I hope the old black wood coming in will work with it. Carefull selection of plants and a bit of patience is all im rolling on right now!

I didnt have much of a choice here when it came to slecting the "perfect" tank. Talked to a few guys here at the LFS and they all gave me outrageous prices for getting a tank customized to my liking. 


Dufus & jasonp: Glad to see you guys stayed safe during this weather. I live on the far NW side of town i we saw a sleet/snow mixture late in the day and most of the night. Heres what my car looked like this morning.








Last night during the start of some light snow/sleet:








Frozen Jack sportin the Ice:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

yea, thats what we had, i live on the northside too, a few miles from cb pets.


----------



## leelee (Dec 26, 2006)

Great start. Keep us updated.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

its been freezing cold here in houston and its kept me from getting out too!

looks like you are off to a good start, i just hooked up a tank with ADA stuff too!


----------



## vitlated (May 30, 2006)

Hello

I think you shouln't usa ADA products in sutch aquarium.

ADA products are expencive, and it should be use in a nice aquarium, that give to you xcelente aquascape.

Once you use in your little and very short aquarium, you can never get the same adavantege in a new setup.

So get a good aquarioum, with good wide, 60x30x36cm, or 75x45x45cm, and then you set it up.

the aquarium tank is the cheap think you can get.

In my company Helder Cardoso | Aquarios e Plantas Aquaticas you can see it, and i have all the ADA produtcs.

bye bye


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Not true, every tank despite short depths has the same potential for a beautiful scape.


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

Nightshop said:


> Not true, every tank despite short depths has the same potential for a beautiful scape.


I agree; there aren't enough scapes in tall tanks these days. Seems no one's up to the challange.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wondering if vitlated has a spelling or grammar checking ability.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I think he's foreign, probally doesn't know english too well.
I think tall scapes are definatly challenging, especially without proper equiptment, therefore the ADA stuff will help with peteybob's project.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ringram, Nellis, & Nightshop: Thanks for the encouragement!
I knew this was going to be a tough aquascaping project from the start. I am certainly up to the challenge!


vitlated: Thanks for you feedabck. Unfortunately i had a prior event that prevented me from getting


> ...get a good aquarioum, with good wide, 60x30x36cm, or 75x45x45cm..


. So i went ahead with the cheap stuff and see how things go. Your more than welcome to tag along throughout the building of this tank and give me some more great advice!


----------



## Ds11375 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi 

I was wondering how the painting of the tank went for you. I alway spray paint mine but it is a PITA esp in the winter months when its cold out. Did you use a brush or a sponge brush? Notice any streaks in the paint job afterwards?

Dan


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

vitlated said:


> Hello
> 
> I think you shouln't usa ADA products in sutch aquarium.
> 
> ...


LOL, brutal


----------



## vitlated (May 30, 2006)

Hello

Sorry people, i'm from Portugal, and i speak portuguese not english.

My company is form portugal, i'm a never sell anything to USA , and yeah, i dont have any dout, you dream to have lilli pipes couts about 20$ in my company.

But sorry again , my english.

And by the way, Nature By Vitlated this is my blog, there are some aquasapes that i did.

Just for you to see that i have some experiance.

good luck to the project.


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

why do you shy away from challenges, vitlated? btw your link gives me:

Server Error
The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.

Please try again in 30 seconds.



you have your hands full


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

I would just jump in and add that I used the same exact paint last week to do the background and trim on my 45 column, three coats on each. It looks great as a backrground, completely solid, but looks very brush-stroked on the trim.

You said you did multiple coats during one day? I gave mine 20-30 hours between coats... did you find that it still coated well?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I cheated, since we had temps are 28-30 degrees, I painted next to an open window in my house. I also took a blowdryer to this, checked and double checked all areas to make sure i didnt have wet spots.

It took about 5-6hrs with breaks in between to get the final product.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Little update: I got my package in from AquaForestAquarium.com tonight. 

Its ADA products to go along in my "cheap" tank. I recieved a wood tight, moss cotton, and multi bottom. 

I ordered sizes SM, MD, LG on the Old Black Driftwood.
Heres some pics:
















Small wood:








Medium wood:








Large wood:

















Overall I am very satisfied with the wood. I think i can work around these because they are not too thick as i was afraid they would be. A little bit taller and these would have been perfect.

I will post pics of the some options on the hardscape layout. I want to be carefull and choose plants that will not over come the black wood once growth takes off. I know i want ferns and moss on these pieces and maybe some of my petite nana i have in my other tank. Ill see what happens. More updates to come when hopefully the stand comes in tommorow.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you explain to me exactly what wood tight is?
Nice stuff, i was disapointed that ADG doesn't have rocks or wood.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Wood tight is for tying anubias, ferns, etc.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I was told by one of the employee's at Aquaforest that Powersand has Bacter in it. Is this true?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nightshop:It contains bacter 100 and super clear.

Dufus: Yes, I noticed ADGs lack of layout materials. Maybe they are temp out at the moment. 

I took a look at the wood in the tank today and thought something else was needed, a little more hardscape to the tank.I talked to the folks at Aquaforestaquarium.com and asked what stone would be good to complent the old black wood. They suggested Yamaya stone, so I went ahead and order some. I thought this would be a good addition to tank. I ordered 6lbs from Aquaforestaquarium.com, so i have a few peices to choose from. 

Anyone have experience with this stone?


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm going to have fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun watching this journal. it amazesme how some people have the $$ to purchase all this ADA stuff. ::sigh:: keep us on our toes Petey!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sure they suggested that one, it's the most expensive.
Can you post some pics of the stone sizes when they come in? i want to order some when i start my 29gallon.

I hope ADG gets in some layout stuff so i can order from them and save on shipping.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Well, form the description, the Yamaya stone is supposed to grayish in color. From what the pictures show on thier site the stone looks interesting, has a mix of other colors in their as well. Then again thats just what the pictures show, so we'll see.

Dufus: I will definately post pics when they come in.

Im debating on ordering another medium piece of old black wood. Ill make the final call bright in the morning before they open up and ship the package.

Danepatrick: I techincally never had the funds to begin with :icon_redf . I used my college gradutation money, education does pay off!


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm in need one one more bag of AS. care to donate to a poor college student? HAHA. kidding, kidding.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

danepatrick said:


> i'm going to have fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun watching this journal. it amazesme how some people have the $$ to purchase all this ADA stuff. ::sigh:: keep us on our toes Petey!


Heh, well I can assure you the aqusoil/powersand is worth every penny. On the other hand . . . those canister filters they produce are really pushing it.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I took a quick glance at the ADA canister filters but was quickly deterred by the tripple digit price on them! They look awsome and has neat interior components. Never seen anything like it, almost an all natural way of filtering your tank. Just couldnt bring my self to even consider the cost.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Wood tight is for tying anubias, ferns, etc.


Yea, but is it just string or more of a lead weight type product?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

dufus said:


> Yea, but is it just string or more of a lead weight type product?


Cotton string. Dark so you can't see it. By nature of the material will rot away leaving the plants to their own devices of attachment.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

hmm, seems like buying thread from walmart may be cheaper.
Oh well, it does have ADA on it


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow. Someone hired me to fix up and scape their 45 gal. tall too. Glad to see you ordered the Teks. I was contemplating setting them up with a MH/PC combo, but I'll go with Teks. 

Time to head to ADGshop.com and order some ADA AS. 

Great setup so far!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

dufus said:


> hmm, seems like buying thread from walmart may be cheaper.
> Oh well, it does have ADA on it


Always an option. Just make sure it's 100% cotton.


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

Your off to a good start there bro, keep us updated. I can tell already that its going to turn out awesome. oh and if you don't mind me asking how much was the shipping for the ADG products. Im thinking about getting rid of my driftwood thats covered in bba for those rocks they have.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the great compliments! 

Wood Tight.. the best way I can describe it is the stuff that ties the bag on a bread loaf. Not exactly like it but it has a wire down the middle and them a brown plastic coating. 

I looked at Hobby Lobby and Michaels for 100% cotton and couldnt find any in a green color. They might have been out at the time but i was in the hunt for a least two weeks. I decided to order the moss cotton and make things easy on myself.


Blackeyes: The stones I purchased were from Aquaforestaquarium.com
They are very helpfull there and Steven Lo(the guy in charge) is always ready to answer questions. I paid no more than $10 for shipping with a total package wieght of 4lbs in stuff.

I went a head and ordered anopther pound of Yamaya stone and a small piece of old black wood, this morning. Hopefully to get more selection to work with.

Got the stand today!!!!! 
Came in great shape and well worth the wait. The tank and stand sit pretty TALL! The height of tank and stand together sit and inch shy of 5' tall. I originally thought the stand wa 30" in height but it actual measurment was 34 1/2". Anyways, please dont mind the tank, its a bit dirty right now.
Heres the stand:








Tank and stand:


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

that is a nice, classy looking stand!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The higher stand is great, especially if you are like me and like to stand when looking at the tank.


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

yah i sure wish my stands were taller, but then they tip easierly. but i bet no one has ever tipped a fish stand+tank before... they're so heavy. what brand is that stand peteypob?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the complements! 

As far as the stand brand goes, I have no idea! I am hoping this doesnt tip put it seem s pretty sturdy right now. I am balancing the tank right now on the carpet. I have peices of fiber wood and checking with a level.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey petey bob and fusqer, where do you guys buy/fill your co2 tanks here?
I have been looking for one locally with no luck


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welders Supply on Bandera Rd. is where I purchased my tank at. When I bought mine it was around $80 filled for a new tank. I dont know the cost now. You can refill it there too, but they just switch out your tank or a old refilled tank. I go to to this place on Mainland Rd. to fill my tank now. I forgot the name to it, but its on the left handside if your coming in from Bandera.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks. How big is the co2 tank?
Is that right by alamo aquatics?


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

i goto A1 Fire and Safety. they are on 281 between the loops. they charge like $11-12 for 10 pounds and will recharge your tank while you wait, as opposed to swapping it out. i bought my tank online at beveragefactory.com or something, for around under 90 shipped.


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

maybe you can buy a co2 tank from Dufus Petstore


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I will have to go searching this weekend.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

OK, maybe those of you that currently use or have used bulk heads before help me out of this. 
I started getting the plumbing set and filling up the tank to check for any last leaks before I start laying down the AS and playing around with the layout.
As I got to filling up the tank I noticed a small leak coming from the botom bulkhead. 
The type of bulkheads Im using are the ones with the rubber gasket on the inside of the tank, and you tighten them up from outside in the back of the tank.

The leak is coming from the outside ring, not wear the threads are. So i know i have the silicon tape and threads sealed correctly. Since the leaks is from the outside ring Im thinking its not a tight seal o the inside.
Ihad to loosen up the bulkheads when i painted the background so Im guessing I lost the tight seal that prevented it from leaking when i tested it in the garage.
This has been my first attempt at filling it up since I moved the tank inside the house. I took the water out and playing around with it to see if maybe i didnt get a good suction the first time.
Maybe i got some paint where the bulkhead attaches to the glass and preventing it from getting a good flat hold on it...

Anyone that has used bulkheads before suggest a method for making sure the seal is tight?

I got all my Yamaya stones in and old black wood, so Ill post some pics of everything once i get this leak sealed!
Also post pics of my progress on the light brace which the Teks will be hanging from.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet, pics are coming!
good luck with the leak.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I finally got around to getting light light brace started for my tank. Thanks to a little help from Jeffboyardee, i was able to finally get this done.

It took me most fo the day to construct this thing and i still didnt get it quite right. The left side of the light stand sits just a tad bit unlevel to the right side. I also went ahead and spryat painted the brace a flat black to get it a little more uniform look. Its hard to see the how the brace is painted in the pics, sorry.

I also went ahead and started working on the plumbing and under the tank equipment. Its alot more crammed in here than my old 55gal, but ill just have to do around it. I rushed the spray paint job on the piece of plywood i put under the tank to place some equipment. 

Im going to put the Power Sand and Aqua Soil tonight and play around with the old black wood and yamaya stone. Ill post pics in a while. Here are some pics of the light brace.
















heres the painted stand and the light is stting about 4 1/2" from the would be water surface:








Theres alot fo wires hanging aournd but ill do my best to hide them once i get things running


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

F&^T i envy ur setup, all i can afford is a freakin nano 
i cant wait....!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Ds11375 (Jan 28, 2006)

What type of filter is that? Never seen one like it before.Did you build the tank stand? I can't wait to see the progress on your set up.

Dan


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

*Ds: * Thanks for the comments! The filter is a Rena Filstar, they are pretty common. I am hoping this will provide enough flow with all the equipment it is running through :icon_roll 
If your talking about the black cyclinder thats mounted on the plywood thats my UV sterilizer. 
I ordered the stand from a LFS here in town. They had it in oak but wanted it on black so they special ordered it for me . There was no labels or anything of the brand name on it when it came in shrink wrap.

*emjhay* Thanks for you kind words 
I will post pics of some updates real soon.

Here is a picture of all the stones i received from AquaForestAquarium.com, 7lbs total:








These are the biggest pieces in the bunch:








Stones except the three bigger pieces:








Everything i have:









I know i have alot of work ahead of me and will probably be playing around with the scape for a while, Ill post updates real soon.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Been a few weeks since i last posted but i finally got around to getting things setup! 
I layed down the powersand and aquasoil about a week ago and just let it sit there because i was waiting on a peice of old black wood from aquaforest aquarium.
I still have no TEKS yet and awaiting thier arrival hopefully within the next week. I have a backup 48" light that came with my 55 that i kept and using it until my light comes into the mail.

I also acquired some tiger shrimp, amanos and baby cherries but have those in holding buckets unitl the levels in this tank calm down.

Im loosing one amano and tiger shrimp a day for some reason  Cant figure out whats going on!!! All of my baby cherries arrived well and are ALL still alive. Dont know what Im doing wrong.

I have had some petite nana growing in my 56gal tank for purposes of bringing it into this tank. It had some BBA on it and gave it a little bleach bath. I think i put a little toomuch bleach and burned some of the leafs on them .
Anyways heres my lay out without all my plants of course! I just added petite nana because thats was already available to me.
Heres a plant list of what i want to add into the tank(May change with suggestions):

Anubias Barteri Var. "Nana"
Bolbis Heudelotii "African Fern"
Echinodorus Tenellus
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Hemianthus Callitrichodes
Rotala macrandra 'Green'
Rotala wallichii
Rotala macrandra
Java Fern "Narrow"
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia "Green"
Mosses-undecided which one yet but heres the possibilities:
X-Mas 
Weeping
Tawian
Java
Anyone that has 50% or more of these plant s and willing to get rid of a good amount no hesitate to PM

Ok hers some pics, let me warn you these are horibble pics!! I was up until 3:30am setting everything up.Suggestions are more than welcomed!!!!!!!
heres a full tank shot:
























A shrimps view..
























This picture looks really weird. I am going to move the AS away from the intake in a bit.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks awesome Dude!
You really pulled off a nice scape with that stuff.


----------



## leelee (Dec 26, 2006)

I like how the driftwood goes down into the gravel and then you have pieces contrasting outwards into the open space. I think you should turn the main piece around, that looks like the back. Also consider sloping the gravel to create focal points and depth. Try placing the rocks to accentuate the slopes.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

maybe pull the bottom of the blackwook towards the front and move the rocks to the right side flowing into the bw?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

There is a combination of like 5 pieces to the black wood structure you see.
The largest piece is kinda shaped in a way that if flipped it wont fit right even with using other pieces to help stand it up. Its like an almost flatten "U", so it was very hard to play aournd with. Thats why its bowed outward towards the front of the tank and not towards the rear. Thats the drawback of ordering wood online  .

I have some plants coming in little by little but will difinatly try and play around with the wood one last time before making it permanent.
I just got some anubias in today, they were kinda flatten with the envelope and the mail man just shoved them into my box! Most of the leafs were broken off so i had to play around with what was salvagable. 

I still have not got my light back from the place of purchase but hoping to have in next week some time. 

As far as focal points go, I might slope the right hand side a bit more. Ihe only focal point I think i have is the driftwood at this point. Until my plants come and see what I can do Im not too sure at this point if there will be a conciderable point of focus. 

I am definatly wanting mainly green in this tank, but for sure want that "one" reddish/pinkish plant to be midranged or just behind the driftwood on the right side where the branch hangs out.

Heres what i have coming in, please feel free to give suggestions on others i might need or would comliment this tank. 

Eriocaulon cinereum X 1
Bolbis Heudelotii "African Fern" X 3
Echinodorus Tenellus X 5
Myriophyllum mattogrossens X 6
Java Fern "Narrow" X 3
HC (2x2 piece)
Java moss
Rotala Rotundifolia
Macrandra "green"
Naja grass
*Possibly:*
Tawian moss
Xmas moss


I think i am still needing a couple more speceis of bckground and mid-level plants to help. I am in the hunt for balanse,dwarf sag and glosso right now


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
have a tad bit of an update. As I was playing around with my hardscape one last time before it was to stay. I put my anubias in a little jar of water and left them by the window over night by accident. It just so happens that it froze that night and my anudias took it hard!!!! The rhizome still looks good but the leafs seem to be burn off .

Anyways here are some crappy pics of the little plants i have in there now. 
Rotala Rotundifolia, petie nanas, java fern, anubias nana, naja grass, HC, HM, Cryptocoryne wendtii "green", dwarf sag,Eriocaulon cinereum(might not make it). The HC has been planted for three days and it is already sending runners!!

I have Rotala Sp. "Green", Rotala Sp. "Colorata", african fern, balansae, glosso, echinodorus tenellus, rotala macrandra "green", and HC on the way!
My original source of getting my plants was unable to get the main ones I wanted, so I had to look for another source.

I am concerned with the right side and building a good background, midground, and foreground.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Its been a little while since I have updated but I finally got about 98% of the plants I wanted plus more thanks to Fresh Lynny!!!
I have alot of plants in my grow out tank waiting to find their place in here but Im wanting to get my current crisis under control!
I have added some cherries, amanos and an unknow shrimp to my tank. It was sold as a "black algae eating shrimp".
I of coarse are wait for my plants to fill up and things to grow a taller inthe background and a little taller midground. I for some reason cant get my colorata to get red  Anyon ehelp me out on this?
My problem is ALGAE :icon_smil .
I think I have a slight case of green water in the tank. I also have thread and hair algae on my moss and HC in certain areas. I applied excell directly on the heavy infected areas on the java moss, taiwan moss, and HC. It worked well but I think I burnt the moss! I am wondering if it will recover...well praying it will! I have added two SAE to help with the thread algae and are doing an OK job for right now. I am dosing excell at two capfull each day to help controll algae while I battle my current problems.
Heres what my dosing schedule looks like:
Monday:1/2tsp Nitrate, 1/8 tsp of phosphate, 1/2tsp of potassium
Tuesday: 10ML of CSM+B 
Wednesday: see monday
Thursday: see tuesday
Friday: see monday
Saturday: see tuesday
Sunday:50% WC

I was originally dosing 2ML of iron ion the tank and 15ML of CSM+B. I belive this was the cause to my major algae outbreak and paying the price for it!

Anyways, Here are some pics of my current some what layout. I NEED some advise on what I would to change.
My current params:
Nitrate 10ppm
Phosphate 2ppm
pH 6.6
KH 10deg

I have a HIGH level of co2 but for some reason the algae wont let up .
I just noticed another BIG problem today, BGA!!!!!!!!
I found a small piece on one of the plants. Heres the question, If I use Maracyn will it affect the shrimp in any negaitve way? I would really like to get this under control before it starts!! Its like the algae gods are targeting me right now!!!!
Anyways here are some pics, PLEASE send some feedback!








right side of the tank:








Center:








See the algae?!?!!? I am going to put some java ferns on the lowr center part of the wood and very top of it and remove that taiwan moss. 








left side of the tank:









Heres what Im talking about the excell kind of burning the moss a little along with the hair algae








Cherrie trying to get some grub








left side shot, you can see the tint of the water








right side tank shot








Heres the taiwan moss after the direct excell

















Amanos










What kind of shrimp are these?!








One last cherrie shot


----------



## Casty (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't help ya on the algae but I hear SAE sometimes eat moss, so you might wanna be on the lookout!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Really?! Well if its confirmed I guess they will have to go


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 29, 2007)

I see in post# 58 that you have a UV sterillizer unit hooked up. Do you have it running? I thought that it kills GREEN WATER.


----------



## Casty (Sep 28, 2006)

PeteyPob said:


> Really?! Well if its confirmed I guess they will have to go


I'd wait first, I did some more reading and it sounds like some SAE do and some don't. I'd link ya... but I'm behind a proxy and the links are all weird, but you can search on this forum and find it pretty easy.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

> I see in post# 58 that you have a UV sterillizer unit hooked up. Do you have it running? I thought that it kills GREEN WATER.


At this point no I dont because I have needed to buy a new bulb for the unit. Those things are not cheap.


Ill keep an eye out and see how these guy react. They are quite small now so they are behaving at this point


----------



## kwaquatic (Sep 18, 2006)

Personally i would not go crazy over the green water. You are experiencing new tank syndrome. Until things get established, i would lay off the ferts and let your fast growing stems out compete the algae for nutrients. water changes also help kick algae to the curb.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Where did you find the Tiger shrimp or did you not get them?

I am getting ready to place an order for some stones and some blackwood as well and wanted to ask are all the pieces you ordered Medium?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tiger shrimp are in another tank, hoping they breed .
The wood structure I have is a combination from XL,L,M, and S.

The one big piece going from the substrate to the top of the aquarium is the XL peice. The large piece didnt quite cut it and knew the plants would take it over in no time.

I agree on laying off on the ferts. I cut the trace to 10ML and not dosing iron at all! I am still deciding whether to cut the ferts down to 5ML or not. 

I want to put more anubias nana under the wood and other places to fill up the bottom a little more. Also trying not to shade the HC too much. I have noticed its got some spots where its going vertical. DOnt know why because I think I have enough light in there!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

So the small blackwood that cost $9 from aquaforest is those little twigs?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Petey nice job. I think your algae problems were merely because you started off with no nutrient sponges...if you loaded the right up with wisteria or something while acclimating the new scape, it would have likely not have taken hold, but now you have to deal with the problem at hand. As for the BGA you could either do a 3 days total blackout, or you can dose Maracyn. I was told it would harm my shrimp, but I dosed as directed a long time ago, got rid of all BGA, and my shrimp continued to reproduce. I have more shrimp now than I ever have, so it doesn't do anything as long as after your treatment, you run some carbon and do water changes. After that is done, get a bulb for your UV and get that cranking. Otherwise, looks good....glad to see some of my babies in there~


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

> So the small blackwood that cost $9 from aquaforest is those little twigs?


Well actually I have one small piece in there but you cant se it because it covered with plants. I had create what you see because the XL piece was quite the odd shape! If you were going to oder wood I would suggest nothing but large and XL pieces. Thats the only draw back of ordering wood online, you dont ge to see what your getting,

*Fresh lynny*
Agreed! I have cut the piece olant that the little spot of BGA was on but if it makes a come back I might resort to maracyn and pray!

I still have ALL your babies, just most are the the grow out 56gal. Im still shocked about he packag you sent me!


----------



## fusQer (Jan 23, 2006)

you can get uv bulbs from www.aquatraders.com for not too expensive relateively


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

PeteyPob said:


> Well actually I have one small piece in there but you cant se it because it covered with plants. I had create what you see because the XL piece was quite the odd shape! If you were going to oder wood I would suggest nothing but large and XL pieces. Thats the only draw back of ordering wood online, you dont ge to see what your getting,




Well This is going into an ADA Mini-M and I measured from top of substrate to top of tank I have about 7-8" and the S pieces are about that size so I figured I could pile them to make something interesting. 

When I asked the question I was referring to the post that had the picture with all of it layed out on the floor. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

> When I asked the question I was referring to the post that had the picture with all of it layed out on the floor.


Oh, sorry abou that! Yea the small pieces are SMALL but hey got the job done:icon_wink


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks again for the reply!

Your tank is turning out quite nicely.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I haev been busy the past few months so the tank has had it neglect. I finally got around to shoot some quick shots before I left the house today.

I had some hair and thread algae problems and have been working on scontrolling it. Its pretty much done with now. I have had some trouble keeping my WC routine but hopefully once things slow down Ill get it back in shape.

I have been pruning the plants starting from about midway and slowly working my way up. I am trying to get the plant to fill up at the top rather than cut them so low every time because of my limited space. My depth in the tank sorta got lost with all the plants filling in. I have just been letting them do their own thing.

Please excuse the GDA on the glass and poor photo skills! My photos wash out alot of the red from the plants but dont know how to fix it.

You can see int some of the pics how my pruning needs to start. Anyways heres a somewhat update:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow just a little cleaning up and this tank could be really sharp. All the plants look like they are growing well too!


----------

